# Thundershirt for dog reactivity????



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

A trainer I have started going to suggested a thundershirt for my 3 1/2 yr old dog reactive girl. I have read a lot about them helping dogs who have separation anxiety or fear of storms etc, but not too much about how well they work with reactivity to other dogs. I have tried everything imaginable to curtail the reactivity, and it's been a roller coaster ride for sure. We have made progress, even attaining the CGC and Advanced CGC, but I still have to be constantly looking for other dogs when we walk. How nice it would be to be able to not worry about that. At this point I think I have to accept that Stella will have to always be managed, it will never go away completely. But anything that can lessen the reactivity is worth a shot. Any one have any success with this?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

There is a clip in there on dealing with a leash reactive dog. Rule one is loose leash. Soon as the leash goes tight...it's on!

The Thunder shirt itself... it depends on the dog. Pretty much as simple as that. Some dogs it helps some dogs it doesn't but it is not just plain outright crap if that's what you wanted to know.

Depending on the situation it can lower the dogs stress. I do know a couple dogs it has helped but those dogs had different issues.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It did not help Shadow, at all. She has lots of issues so she isn't a fair test, but if anything it made her worse.
Oddly a harness works better then a collar, and the muzzle seems to help. I know the muzzle relaxes me and that is probably why I see the change in her.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I was too cheap to buy a thundershirt for Traveler-he's reactive to storm. I made one using thick towel and clothespins. It helped. Since then I've just had him wear a t-shirt (Paws thru the sleeves and head thru the neck hole). I pull up,gather, then tie up the excess material on his back. Worked really well to stop itching to.

RE the dog reactive part- read Chip18 answer. I couldn't agree more. That was my problem with Traveler's reactivity and once I learned to manage my anxiety he was much better- much, much better. 

I always thought he was the jerk. Turns out I was.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am not really placing too much hope in the thundershirt but figured I would give it a try. I do keep a loose leash at this point....it took a long time to learn to do that! But there is no loose leash when she lunges towards other dogs...and they can be quite a distance away..... I know to keep her under threshold but there are other dogs in the world and they pop up even in places and at times I least expect them to. Example....Below 0 temps....I go on a mini hike with my girl on a path that is not used much. Figured no one else is going to be so crazy. WRONG!!! 2 loose dogs with owner on the other side of the river. Yup, reaction by Stella. Ugh.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Traveler's Mom said:


> .
> 
> I always thought he was the jerk. Turns out I was.


I'm kind of wondering the same about myself....your honesty is appreciated and makes one examine themselves.......


SuperG


----------

